# If pax mask...should I mask too???



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

If pax mask, then should I mask too?

I ask because...

Its been roughly 1 week since U/L abruptly dropped their "mask mandate". 

In response, I essentially stopped wearing 1 AND started informing pax that U/L no longer requires it, etc., etc....to which a significant number responded... by continuing to wear their mask, and some with an anxious, annoyed vibe to boot.

We know masks are no longer required AND that pax can't technically "complaint" to U/L about it (and if they do, Rohit will simply offer up a canned "sorry but..." reply. 

Pax, however, can they can still 1 star, offer up other bogus complaints, because of this issue, while not explicating saying they wanted the driver to mask and he/she didn't. 

Therefore, I brought my mask back into the car and have it "at the ready" to dash on IF i get pax still wearing a mask...because it seems that accommodation would make them "more comfortable", and its no skin off my nose so...why not?

Are you guys still masking for the "max pax" too?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m not wearing a mask anymore. If their mask protects them as much as they think it does, it shouldn’t matter if I wear mine or not. I would wear one if a pax asked me to, but so far that hasn’t happened.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> would wear one if a pax asked me to, but so far that hasn’t happened.


None have out right "asked" me, but...I gotten masked pax giving me "stares" and looking at me side-ways when I'm not masked, so I just throw mine of those rides, then take if off after.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Since the mask mandate elapsed I have stopped wearing my mask. Most of the pax stopped wearing masks a long time ago anyways. However, the other day I noticed my pax was wearing a mask at the end of the trip. I was surprised to see she still dropped me a tip in the app.

I personally plan to don the mask if my pax is wearing one just to make them feel more comfortable, but I will no longer show up to the pickup spot with the mask on. I figure masking up can improve my ratings and tips with the pax base.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I figure masking up can improve my ratings and tips with the pax base.


Power of the purse string....I'll mask if you pay me!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Why bring it up at all?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Why bring it up at all?


Why inform mask pax that they're no longer required to mask? As an FYI, many have remarked that "they didnt know, drivers havent told me....until now", in their shoes I'd want someone to tell me.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Why inform mask pax that they're no longer required to mask? As an FYI, many have remarked that "they didnt know, drivers havent told me....until now", in their shoes I'd want someone to tell me.


It's right in the app when they request the ride. It's an area of sensitivity for some people, some are really weird about the mask.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> some are really weird about the mask.


yes, super-weird, so....if that weird-ness compels them to "expect" me (and others?) to mask too (like them), then I'll do it for a tip, etc. Not that such leads to (or guarantees) a tip but...I'm banking on it factoring into raising that probability.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

#1husler said:


> yes, super-weird, so....if that weird-ness compels them to "expect" me (and others?) to mask too (like them), then I'll do it for a tip, etc. Not that such leads to (or guarantees) a tip but...I'm banking on it factoring into raising that probability.


You're probably right about the tips.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

The decision to wear a mask should be made by the mask wearer, not the other person. If passenger wants to wear one, so be it. My decision to not wear one should not concern them since they are 'protected' with their mask.

That being said, I live in the Midwest where no one has really worn one in months. Those that get in the car wearing one, I will tell them they are more than welcome to continue to wear one, but Uber no longer requires it. 95% of them remove it and thank me for letting them know. 

All this being said, if I had someone politely ask me to wear one, I would probably oblige, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ludy said:


> That being said, I live in the Midwest where no one has really worn one in months. Those that get in the car wearing one, I will tell them they are more than welcome to continue to wear one, but Uber no longer requires it. 95% of them remove it and thank me for letting them know.


Must be a regional thing...because in Tucson, I still get masked pax everyday, again...as said, I give them an FYI that its no longer required and few to none remove them, while some look at me blankly or even anxiously....so, for that reason, I just don mine for these pax (no questions asked). 100% agreed that I dont "have to", but I hustle RS for coin so...if it raises probabily of a tip, I'll sell out and do it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Here in Raleigh, a good number of my pax haven't been wearing masks for months and if asked, I told them they didn't need to (even though I was wearing one). Now that it's no longer required, I am not wearing one and not discussing it with pax unless explicitly asked. Had 71 rides this weekend, 5 had masks on and no one gave me the evil eye. No bad ratings, nothing seemed to change regarding tips.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Here in Raleigh, a good number of my pax haven't been wearing masks for months and if asked, I told them they didn't need to (even though I was wearing one). Now that it's no longer required, I am not wearing one and not discussing it with pax unless explicitly asked. Had 71 rides this weekend, 5 had masks on and no one gave me the evil eye. No bad ratings, nothing seemed to change regarding tips.


Wow, thats so different....these markets are hyper-localized....for example, today I've done a grand total of 1 DF ride (from home to my W2)...and that 1 ride featured a masked pax (which prompted this posting)....I'll reverse it and do another DF ride this evening from W2 back home, and fully expect a masked pax on that return trip, too.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ludy said:


> The decision to wear a mask should be made by the mask wearer, not the other person. If passenger wants to wear one, so be it. My decision to not wear one should not concern them since they are 'protected' with their mask.


My decision to "wear one" (if pax is wearing it, and doesn't remove after being informed that the mandate was dropped) is purely economically motivated.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

If a passenger asks me to wear a mask, I won’t give them a ride.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> If a passenger asks me to wear a mask, I won’t give them a ride.


In all actually....no pax (as of yet) have asked me to dash on a mask....but a number come wearing them, seem confused and/or "unaware" thats its no long required, then look at me expectantly....so I throw on one too (rather than ejecting them from my car and piling out of there).


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> mask


When it was mandated I’d flip one on if the passenger wore one, but now that its not mandated I no longer do that. 
Even when I tell passengers it’s no longer mandated they don’t seem to understand and continue to wear one. At that point I’ve done all I could it’s no longer my problem.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> When it was mandated I’d flip one on if the passenger wore one, but now that its not mandated I no longer do that.
> Even when I tell passengers it’s no longer mandated they don’t seem to understand and continue to wear one. At that point I’ve done all I could it’s no longer my problem.


Maybe its an American West thing? but then, I don't get that because Arizona and Nevada are big time libertarian states?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> At that point I’ve done all I could it’s no longer my problem.


Like how some drivers had "masks required" signs...maybe you could have "masks NOT required" signage on your car?


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Nevada


you‘re kinda right, because it’s mostly locals wearing masks still, which I think they have to wear masks at work. but very few tourists wear masks anymore which has been the case since the state mandate went away.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> mostly locals wearing masks still, which I think they have to wear masks at work


Ok, yes...I actually get this too, when I inform "masked pax" that is basically no longer required, one common response I get it is "well....I still have to wear it at work so, Im just gonna keep wearing it [on RS?]".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If they ask I will oblige.

Otherwise it's a don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Like how some drivers had "masks required" signs...maybe you could have "masks NOT required" signage on your car?


Something like "Covid Welcomed Here?"


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Something like "Covid Welcomed Here?"


I was thinking something more along the lines of "Anti-Max Mobile"....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> If they ask I will oblige.
> 
> Otherwise it's a don't ask don't tell.


The social-inhibited pax (AKA the majority) arent gonna ask you....they will just stew during the ride, hop out, one star you and not tip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

#1husler said:


> The social-inhibited pax (AKA the majority) arent gonna ask you....they will just stew during the ride, hop out, one star you and not tip.


Disagree. No 1 start in 2 months. I stopped wearing it 2 months ago.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Disagree. No 1 start in 2 months. I stopped wearing it 2 months ago.


Because Minnesotans don't care....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> It's right in the app when they request the ride. It's an area of sensitivity for some people, some are really weird about the mask.


If they haven’t done an app update, it’s likely they aren’t getting the notification.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> If they ask I will oblige.
> 
> Otherwise it's a don't ask don't tell.


My body, my choice!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Try this on for size...

Ping
$23 surge 15 miles 4 miles away
Total $38 minimum

Pax gets in wearing a mask.
Ask for you to wear one also.

Do you Make $38+? Or even just $7
Or do decline based on YOUR principles?



Call me a princess, call me a snowflake, call me a sheep, call me whatever you want.

My response will always be


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Try this on for size...
> 
> Ping
> $23 surge 15 miles 4 miles away
> ...


Depends. Do I lose the trip for saying no, or does the pax get in anyways? If I “cancel no-show” them, can I get a new trip relatively soon nearby?

A lot more variables here than just saying no. Though truth be told, I don’t want a pax thinking they have that much control over me and my car. Comply with their mask demands, and next thing you hear will be, “Dropoff updated”, and SURPRISE! You’re now on a multi-stop trip and Karen isn’t getting out until you take her thru the Taco Bell drive thru.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> My decision to "wear one" (if pax is wearing it, and doesn't remove after being informed that the mandate was dropped) is purely economically motivated.


SAME. If PAX approaches with mask I just put it on and don't say anything. They seem to tip after this, at least more than average.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Depends. Do I lose the trip for saying no, or does the pax get in anyways? If I “cancel no-show” them, can I get a new trip relatively soon nearby?
> 
> A lot more variables here than just saying no. Though truth be told, I don’t want a pax thinking they have that much control over me and my car.


Well the upfront price structure not being consistent, I just take the pax and use the money to by mind altering drugs to keep self pity at bay. 









We all know for the right money an Uber driver will give a handy.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Depends. Do I lose the trip for saying no, or does the pax get in anyways? If I “cancel no-show” them, can I get a new trip relatively soon nearby?
> 
> A lot more variables here than just saying no. Though truth be told, I don’t want a pax thinking they have that much control over me and my car.


A variable to keep in mind is any passenger at gold level of above or who has an Uber one pass can cancel and not pay the fee if they order another trip within 15 minutes with no fee. If they aren’t in a hurry and want a mask why not cancel. It doesn’t cost anything but time for others they’ll eat the $5. Sure you’ll get your cancel fee but is is worth the time you just spent.

Personally as a driver I prefer everyone wear a mask. It’s purely financial for me as if I test positive I’m out for 5 days. I don’t know where any of these ****ers have been. As a passenger the same holds true for the driver and if they don’t want to wear a mask do I really trust that IF they knowingly had Covid that they wouldn’t still be out driving.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Of my 11 rides last week, I think one has masks on, they never said a word. Mine is on the passenger seat, if pax asks I’ll put it on, otherwise nope.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I still wear mine on most rides. 
Not because I'm worried about the virus, but, and this is a little embarrassing, but I'm so damn good looking pax keep hitting on me. Female, male, straight, married, couples, it doesn't matter.
Quite frankly it's exhausting, and turning them all away, well, most away leads to some hurt feelings. 
It's a curse really, all you average looking and ugly people have no idea how good you have it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

First time out since the lifting of the mandate. 15 of 18 parties wore masks. Mental illness is real.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Though truth be told, I don’t want a pax thinking they have that much control over me and my car.


Ill cede more control is they pay me.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> if pax asks I’ll put it on,


I never had a pax ask me to put one.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

T


Diamondraider said:


> 15 of 18 parties wore masks


This sounds like Tucson....


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Pulled up to pax not wearing mask. She opened door and said "wait a second while I put on my mask. I want to protect you."

I said "okay.."

I wanted to say more, but that's a fools errand.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I still wear my mask unless for long rides then I will inform the Pax that I can not wear it that long and have to remove it and they usually do not care.

I do inform them masks are optional and some said they had no clue at all and remove their mask and a few just wear it because it make them feel safe…


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> few just wear it


Most of my pax just keep wearing it even after I inform them that the max mandate expired a week ago...some feel compelled to offer up a "reason" for continuing to mask (ie, "I have to wear it at work", "Im now so used to it so....", "its safer for us [you and I] to keep wear it"), I get the occasional filler phase "oh, ok", others just stare blankly at me in silence and confusion, and there are those who ignore me (in 1 ear/out the other).


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

4848 said:


> Pulled up to pax not wearing mask. She opened door and said "wait a second while I put on my mask. I want to protect you."
> 
> I said "okay.."
> 
> I wanted to say more, but that's a fools errand.


See here I just say "not needed, lets just go", because otherwise...pax walks all the way to apt, rummages around there for it, wasting too much time.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Most of my pax just keep wearing it even after I inform them that the max mandate expired a week ago...some feel compelled to offer up a "reason" for continuing to mask (ie, "I have to wear it at work", "Im now so used to it so....", "its safer for us [you and I] to keep wear it"), I get the occasional filler phase "oh, ok", others just stare blankly at me in silence and confusion, and there are those who ignore me (in 1 ear/out the other).


I find that most people still wearing them are extremely low self esteem individuals. They're shy, don't look you in the eye when speaking, and very passive.

The masks have become another way for them to sort of hide from the world in which they must participate and navigate. Really ugly women, for instance...or pre-teen girls. Masks are a fashion statement now at my daughters' middle school, where the "ugly", unpopular girls all wear masks, and it's sort of a security blanket for them. All the other kids can't see "how ugly I see myself in the mirror", they say to themselves as they put on their masks each day.

I took the masks away from my kids and told them no more.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I took the masks away from my kids and told them no more.


But can we take masks away from pax and tell them "no more"?....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> But can we take masks away from pax and tell them "no more"?....


Who does that?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

#1husler said:


> But can we take masks away from pax and tell them "no more"?....


No, you honestly can not because that is a personal right offered too them by Uber when they ( Uber ) said masks are optional.

Until Uber states that masks can not be worn is when you can say please do not wear a mask but seeing that will never happen mean that you will be stuck with pax’s wearing them.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> No, you honestly can not because that is a personal right offered too them by Uber when they ( Uber ) said masks are optional.
> 
> Until Uber states that masks can not be worn is when you can say please do not wear a mask but seeing that will never happen mean that you will be stuck with pax’s wearing them.


We might be stuck with this, till...the end of time....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm still wearing a mask and wiping my hands religiously. I have my elderly father living w me and that virus would have killed him. We are lucky that it never got into our house and even though it might not kill him now I'm in no hurry to get infected. Whenever I go into a store I'm still masking up
and if wipes are availible I use them
Paxes here see me wearing the mask and ask if I would like them to mask up. I tell them they dont have to and they do as they wish.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm still wearing a mask and wiping my hands religiously. I have my elderly father living w me and that virus would have killed him. We are lucky that it never got into our house and even though it might not kill him now I'm in no hurry to get infected. Whenever I go into a store I'm still masking up
> and if wipes are availible I use them
> Paxes here see me wearing the mask and ask if I would like them to mask up. I tell them they dont have to and they do as they wish.


How many response by masking up?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> How many response by masking up?


Not alot, maybe 25%. I dont push it on them.
More than 50% are already masked anyway


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Not alot, maybe 25%. I dont push it on them.
> More than 50% are already masked anyway


Thats approximately 75% masking up, in total...which mirrors my market anyway.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Im thinking the answer is...yes, we should mask if pax mask too?


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Power of the purse string....I'll mask if you pay me!


Those types of people are never going to tip anyway. You do you and let the chips fall where they may


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ludy said:


> Those types of people are never going to tip anyway. You do you and let the chips fall where they may


Ive noted that a higher percentage of maskers (in last week) have tipped me when I don the mask...I'm rather apolitical with this whole thing so... would rather "do them" to do money.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Ive noted that a higher percentage of maskers (in last week) have tipped me when I don the mask...I'm rather apolitical with this whole thing so... would rather "do them" to do money.


Doing them for money sounds like prostitution. Although in some ways everyone is a prostitute for money


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Doing them for money sounds like prostitution. Although in some ways everyone is a prostitute for money


We have to prostitutes ourselves per RS.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

#1husler said:


> We have to prostitutes ourselves per RS.


Yep. So th e next question is how many prostitutes do their job without protection


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Yep. So th e next question is how many prostitutes do their job without protection


mask up man!


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

#1husler said:


> mask up man!


Always do.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Doing them for money sounds like prostitution. Although in some ways everyone is a prostitute for money


I'm the same with politics, religion, etc., I'm terrible sell-out in that I just "mirror" pax...going from being a raving lib/commie to a hardcore far right GOP man from one ride to the next, and getting tipped well for it...example, yesterday I picked up a drunken golfer from the country club, took him home, removed and handed him his club and he heartedly shook my hand, pronounced how refreshing it was to meet such a committed "MAGA supporter [like him]" and handed me a $20 bill.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

TobyD said:


> I’m not wearing a mask anymore. If their mask protects them as much as they think it does, it shouldn’t matter if I wear mine or not. I would wear one if a pax asked me to, but so far that hasn’t happened.


Duck that, this is American, I’m not wear a mask even is asked as it’s optional. If they don’t like it they can get out.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

I pull up wearing a mask.
If the passenger is not wearing a mask, then I remove mine.
It's all about respect !


----------



## Mattyd22 (Jun 29, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I personally do this. If my pax enters my vehicle wearing a mask I just put it on. Doesn’t bother me for the few minute ride to make my pax feel more comfortable. Plus if they see me put it on out of respect for them wearing theirs, it’s pretty much a guaranteed 5 star rating and a tip!


----------



## wilfredtr (Jan 13, 2016)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


NO! Ask the pax if they feel comfortable with you not wearing one. If they say no, offer them another mask. Say "you can wear two, one for me and one for you.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I am still wearing mine. Pax may or may not...it's not a big deal to me. I try to keep windows open a bit when possible, and do not recirculate the air in my car. All good.
Lyft says they will no longer take complaints about drivers not wearing their masks. I hope that's correct.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


What I do is , if they get in with a mask on I ask them would you like me to wear a mask as well . It is not about the level of protection the masks provide to me , like some of the people have responded with . It is all about RESPECT for me respect other people period! Makes the whole world better. If i was wearing a mask as a driver i would hope PAX would ask would you like me to wear a mask as well.


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


 This is why I don’t pick up people anymore. Just Uber eats now. Bags of fast food don’t care if I curse at horrible drivers, don’t care what music I play, and also couldn’t care less whether or not I’m wearing a diaper on my face. I say this little bit of freedom has been a long time coming and we all deserve to say screw the mask, regardless of what anybody else might think. I know you have customer ratings to worry about, but hey, that’s always the case no matter what you do. Slap on the mask just because your customer has their mask on and they might STILL go full Karen on you and give you a bad rating because they don’t like the particular mask you chose to wear, maybe don’t think it’s protective enough or whatever. People have lost their minds after over 2 years of this insanity. Well, that’s their problem, not mine.


----------



## UberCyclist714 (10 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I simply ask each pax if they want to wear a mask. So far nobody has wanted to wear one. But as you stated, this is about customer service. We’re working for tips. I have no problem putting a mask on if they want to, I always insisted on it when it was the rule. So whatever makes my pax the happiest is what I do. Easy peasy


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Mattyd22 said:


> I personally do this. If my pax enters my vehicle wearing a mask I just put it on. Doesn’t bother me for the few minute ride to make my pax feel more comfortable. Plus if they see me put it on out of respect for them wearing theirs, it’s pretty much a guaranteed 5 star rating and a tip!


This exactly. I don’t have the time, energy, or interest in a mask guideline discussion with pax.


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

UberNLV said:


> If a passenger asks me to wear a mask, I won’t give them a ride.


There ya go! Perfect way to handle this situation.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


No mask for me. I threw my last mask away. If they somehow try to bring a mask mandate back I will not comply.


----------



## Tonyatakeson (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...





#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


i will always wear a mask in the future. I just tested positive for Covid yesterday and I’m feeling horrible and of course I can’t drive now.


----------



## Jfpwatson (9 mo ago)

What's wrong with politely asking if they would prefer if you wear one too. If yes, then do it with no questions asked. It may not be about policy or law, but it is still about courtesy and customer service.


----------



## Eviee1 (Mar 16, 2019)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


We still have to wear them in Qld Australia, with every rider, and they're supposed to wear one too


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

#1husler said:


> Why inform mask pax that they're no longer required to mask? As an FYI, many have remarked that "they didnt know, drivers havent told me....until now", in their shoes I'd want someone to tell me.


That was HUGE news nationwide and LONG overdue. If the pax didn't know it, they have their head in the sand. 
I would not have even considered driving with a mask requirement. Now I will consider it. MASKS DO NOTHING.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

UberNLV said:


> When it was mandated I’d flip one on if the passenger wore one, but now that its not mandated I no longer do that.
> Even when I tell passengers it’s no longer mandated they don’t seem to understand and continue to wear one. At that point I’ve done all I could it’s no longer my problem.


It's my CAR, it's NOT the pax or u/l car. My car = my rules. If a pax gets all the warm feels from wearing a useless mask, by all means, they can do so. It just looks silly because it is silly. Never ever again.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

I’m in DC and local ordinance still requires it so as a passenger I still get the pop up message that says the driver can refuse to pick me up if I don’t have one on. There was a very short period (maybe a week ) when it was lifted and every driver did. For me it was such a habit I rarely think twice unless it’s super hot in the car. But if driver was wearing I would wear that’s generally what I follow in stores if employees are wearing I wear.

In the probably 100 or more rides I’ve taken with the mandate in place I’ve only ever had one driver not wear a mask and refuse to and he drove for Lyft.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


They can wear those face all diapers if they want to, no skin off my back. My car, my rules and here in AZ I have only had a few actually west one even before the court threw it out. Send here anyway we were over the whole thing.


----------



## Jfpwatson (9 mo ago)

Markisonit said:


> It's my CAR, it's NOT the pax or u/l car. My car = my rules. If a pax gets all the warm feels from wearing a useless mask, by all means, they can do so. It just looks silly because it is silly. Never ever again.


It's your rules but their stars.


----------



## cornysnyder1 (Dec 18, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Not only should you mask because you see a lot of unmasked people every day, so it may make them uncomfortable. 

I not only mask, but provide a mask if they dont have one. If they dont want to wear it, I will simply cancel the ride and ask them politely to get another uber. The law has been struck down by a single federal judge. I still follow the CDC and my doctors recommendation.


----------



## Uber_AE (Apr 14, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I still mask, it has become part of my driving routine. I had never asked my pax to mask not now not before and not in the future. I believe it should be your own decision if you want to use or not a mask. When someone asks me why I’m still mask it’s just simple answer because I want to. Y’all be safe too many crazy Fu##ers out there.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m just gonna say — It’s basic politeness. 
If the pax wants to chat, I chat
If the pax doesn’t cuss I watch my language
If the pax doesn’t fart I don’t fart
If the pax is loud I’ll be loud
If the pax is quiet I’ll be quiet. 

In psychology this is called the Chameleon Effect. It is a method to help people feel comfortable and elicit positive results, like tips.

So yes, if the pax is wearing a mask I’ll wear a mask.

I like tips.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Jfpwatson said:


> It's your rules but their stars.


Stars go both ways.


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


No politely tell them that your car is a "Mask FREE zone" and ask them to take off their mask. If they refuse kick them out of your car!!! This mask BS has gone to far!


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

#1husler said:


> None have out right "asked" me, but...I gotten masked pax giving me "stares" and looking at me side-ways when I'm not masked, so I just throw mine of those rides, then take if off after.


If I was still picking up passengers and any of them gave me any kind of a stare I would confront them on it. I’m not recommending that you do this. I’m just telling you what I would do. I would confront them. I would say “Is there a problem?” And if they made any kind of comment or look in response that in any way, shape, or form indicated to me their displeasure with me not wearing the mask I would immediately suggest that we pull the car over, cancel the trip so that they can find themselves a mask wearing Uber driver. I would not put up with any of that. Drivers need to remember that we are independent contractors, not employees. If for any reason we decide we’re not comfortable with a passenger inside our vehicle, we have absolutely every right to cancel the trip and ask them to exit the vehicle.


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

stephen harness said:


> No politely tell them that your car is a "Mask FREE zone" and ask them to take off their mask. If they refuse kick them out of your car!!! This mask BS has gone to far!


TOTALLY agree!


----------



## Cmmf (10 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I haven’t worn a mask for 98% of my fares over the past 9 months and I might have gotten 2-3 ratings below 5 stars that whole time 


#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I haven’t worn a mask for literally 98% of my fares in the past 9 months even with the rule. I may have gotten 2-3 (5 tops) ratings below 5 stars that whole time while doing about 50-70 fares/week. I’m in a “purple” city. Seriously, don’t worry about it.


----------



## GarthVader 3 (Oct 30, 2017)

I wear my mask all the time I have a pax. I just feel safer and I have gotten sick a few times before Covid and I know it was because of the pax in my car. I which they would open back up pool rides now.


----------



## DogM28 (Apr 5, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


You do you!!!


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I personally plan to don the mask if my pax is wearing one just to make them feel more comfortable, but I will no longer show up to the pickup spot with the mask on. I figure masking up can improve my ratings and tips with the pax base.


This nails it. Our business is, after all - Service.


----------



## Ice43Man (Aug 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Absolutely ****ing not. I wasn’t wearing one before they dropped the mandate and I didn’t make any PAX wear one either. I’m not inconveniencing myself for the sake of giving someone a false sense of security


----------



## harold77ice (Nov 12, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


As I pull up to pick up my passenger/customer if I see them with a mask already on or are about to place a mask on I immediately put mine on as well. Seems to work.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

DogM28 said:


> You do you!!!


you do you, Ill do pax....


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> Are you guys still masking for the "max pax" too?


No, I'm not altering my own behavior to cater to the baseless neuroses of those beyond my control. I stopped masking months before it was policy and aside from one Karen who reported me (had her own mask below her nose - hypocrite moron) my ratings have been solid 5 stars. Be friendly, don't even address the mask issue other than to respond to inquiries of whether they need to wear one, and just do your job - 99% of people are ready for a live-and-let-live approach to this issue.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

DogM28 said:


> You do you!!!


The "I'm doing me" guiding philosophy is not compatible with service sector work....primary because its all about the client.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

LyftingLawyer said:


> No, I'm not altering my own behavior to cater to the baseless neuroses of those beyond my control


I alter my behavior per almost every ride, depending on pax neuroses.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

So far nearly every one of my passengers have been masked but I haven’t done any weekend night driving yet. It’s situational by market perhaps. For now I remain masked. I don’t look forward to an uncomfortable discussion about my personal health/medical condition which puts me at greater risk.


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I alter my behavior per almost every ride, depending on pax neuroses.


 Your original post struck a tone of sincerely seeking advice and input . .. but you seem to have all the answers, $h!t-stirrer.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

May H. said:


> So far nearly every one of my passengers have been masked but I haven’t done any weekend night driving yet. It’s situational by market perhaps.


This more or less mirrors my market, by the way.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

LyftingLawyer said:


> Your original post struck a tone of sincerely seeking advice and input


Your input and advise is usually 5-star all the way @LyftingLawyer, this one might be 4.5 as per the put downs through.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Under no circumstances will I mask

I don’t care if they don’t tip me
I don’t care if they one star me
I don’t care if they feel comfortable
I don’t care if they cancel

I’m done wearing masks and TBH in my area no one really has been in almost a year… they saw me not wearing a mask and took theirs off and smiled. It was virtue signaling and political… nothing more


----------



## cderring (Aug 26, 2019)

Here's what I'm doing: If the pax is wearing a mask, then I put on a mask. If the pax isn't wearing a mask then I don't wear a mask. If the pax asks about mask requirements, then I tell them they're not required but if they'd be more comfortable then by all means we can wear masks, and if they'd rather not, then we won't. Eazy Peazy, lemon squizy.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> you do you, Ill do pax....


i don't think you're supposed to do the pax, it could lead to deactivation and/or procreation. LOL


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> i don't think you're supposed to do the pax, it could lead to deactivation and/or procreation. LOL


Well...some OPs have NOT been shy to share about how they do "do pax", but that's a different thread (there are plenty on them on UP) ALTOGETHER.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Well...some OPs have NOT been shy to share about how they do "do pax", but that's a different thread (there are plenty on them on UP) ALTOGETHER.


OP down with OPP


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> OP down with OPP


They're just making RS great again!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

cderring said:


> Here's what I'm doing: If the pax is wearing a mask, then I put on a mask. If the pax isn't wearing a mask then I don't wear a mask. If the pax asks about mask requirements, then I tell them they're not required but if they'd be more comfortable then by all means we can wear masks, and if they'd rather not, then we won't. Eazy Peazy, lemon squizy.


To me...this advise/input seems to make the most financial sense, and therefore the way go...to simply do as pax do, and let the tips follows.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

UberNLV said:


> If a passenger asks me to wear a mask, I won’t give them a ride.


 It must be nice having so many rides that you can turn them down like that. Must really suck during CRB's!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

LyftingLawyer said:


> No, I'm not altering my own behavior to cater to the baseless neuroses of those beyond my control. I stopped masking months before it was policy and aside from one Karen who reported me (had her own mask below her nose - hypocrite moron) my ratings have been solid 5 stars. Be friendly, don't even address the mask issue other than to respond to inquiries of whether they need to wear one, and just do your job - 99% of people are ready for a live-and-let-live approach to this issue.


Bingo. Wearing a mask is nothing more than virtue signaling anyway.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

It is funny, but The rating part of the app still asks if the rider was wearing a mask.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

#1husler said:


> To me...this advise/input seems to make the most financial sense, and therefore the way go...to simply do as pax do, and let the tips follows.


If they puke your car should you also puke your car?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> It must be nice having so many rides that you can turn them down like that. Must really suck during CRB's!


No pax have "asked" me to mask up...but if I canceled out masked pax rides, I'd essentially have too few rides to stay on the road.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> It must be nice having so many rides that you can turn them down like that.


It is nice.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Markisonit said:


> If they puke your car should you also puke your car?


You sir, are stupid.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Markisonit said:


> If they puke your car should you also puke your car?


LOL, yes!!!


----------



## mjkerr (Oct 25, 2021)

If I notice my riders still wearing their masks, I always inform them that the mask mandate for Uber is officially ended, but that I still have mine at hand and am willing to wear it if it makes them feel more comfortable. I also mention that I'm fully vaxxed, including the booster. Even though about 2/3 of my riders in the Seattle area still keep their masks on, so far nobody's requested that I put mine back on, while the other 1/3 have either already noticed that they are no longer required to mask up or are so glad to hear that it's no longer a requirement.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

mjkerr said:


> while the other 1/3 have either already noticed that they are no longer required to mask up or are so glad to hear that it's no longer a requirement.


I've experienced the "oddity" of pax verbally express surprise and/or "relief" that the mask mandate was dropped and then respond in action by....continuing to wear their mask...go figure....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> You sir, are stupid.


Sir, this is hillarious!


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

mjkerr said:


> I also mention that I'm fully vaxxed, including the booster.


Do you tell them about your gonorrhea too? Maybe hand them a copy of your recent STD test results?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

RadarRider said:


> You sir, are stupid.


You missed the point so the pot calls the kettle black.
Calling me names, I guess that makes YOU look stupid.


----------



## Kristina A (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I ride all the time. If driver not wearing mask I will rate down and report. I’m in L.A. but I will rate down in other areas too. If you don’t care about other peoples health, you deserve to be rated down.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Kristina A said:


> I ride all the time. If driver not wearing mask I will rate down and report. I’m in L.A. but I will rate down in other areas too. If you don’t care about other peoples health, you deserve to be rated down.


And a way to deal with that is if a pax gets in your car with a mask, that 's an auto 4-star max. Act an ass and it goes down from there.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Markisonit said:


> If they puke your car should you also puke your car?


no, if they puke on your stuff you should puke on their stuff. Blame it on a sympathetic reaction.


----------



## ABQUber1 (Dec 3, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


I mask because I am use to it, would rather not make a concerned rider ask me to, and because I am more likely to get a tip from wearing the mask. Someone who is still concerned is more likely to add the than someone who is not concerned.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


If a pax is wearing theirs, I inform them of the change in mandate. If they still want to wear it, I ask them if they would feel more comfortable if I have mine on.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Masks are still required in my car.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Markisonit said:


> You missed the point so the pot calls the kettle black.
> Calling me names, I guess that makes YOU look stupid.


I knew you were serious. How can you equate.. or how did you go from wearing a mask to make your customer feel better (or safer regardless if you feel it is ridiculous) to someone destroying your car... so you follow suit and puke as well. its like apples is to oranges vs. broccoli is to the empire state building or wearing a mask is to puking,.. it was a stupid comment... not even funny... I stand by my comment. It was a stupid thing to say, ergo you are stupid.... at least sometimes when you open your mouth and say stupid things.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Kristina A said:


> I ride all the time. If driver not wearing mask I will rate down and report. I’m in L.A. but I will rate down in other areas too. If you don’t care about other peoples health, you deserve to be rated down.


That is fine if it is required in that region. Here in Charlotte NC, it is no longer required so most of us are not wearing masks. it would be indignant and just mean to rate a driver lower for not wearing a mask if it is not required. Especially if they would be willing to wear one if you wanted them too. SO would you Kristina A?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Markisonit said:


> And a way to deal with that is if a pax gets in your car with a mask, that 's an auto 4-star max. Act an ass and it goes down from there.


Don't even risk it. If they are wearing a mask just collect the cancelation fee and move on.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hell yeah I still mask up here in san diego! we are a tourist city of people from other countries and here when the news says there is a covid uprising people tend to come here to vacation from alot of those places. Plus, the flu shots are being pushed and we all know what happens when people take flu shots.... they wind up sick and dont take care of themselves which in turn spreads the flu where people think its covid.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldnavyht3 said:


> Hell yeah I still mask up here in san diego!


N95?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

oldnavyht3 said:


> Plus, the flu shots are being pushed and we all know what happens when people take flu shots.... they wind up sick


And we read daily where young people that took the jab are dying. I won't take either.


----------



## Saintjames (10 mo ago)

Markisonit said:


> And we read daily where young people that took the jab are dying. I won't take either.


----------



## Saintjames (10 mo ago)

They have repetitive breakthroughs. Those who have natural immunity do not. World governments lying to us and using money better spent on the poor trying to be self sufficient and obstructing their right to work by denying them the privilege of driving for psychiatric reasons. Communist oppression leading to population resetting. Evil.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> If they ask I will oblige.
> 
> Otherwise it's a don't ask don't tell.


Never wearing a mask again, unless uber requires it😊 2 years was quite enough...


----------



## SoulArt01 (Jun 1, 2018)

You guys are getting tips?

it was very rare for me to get a tip before this Apocalyps.

I might start up driving again. But there is a lot of people in this area that are "crazy" .


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?..


The December before the pandemic was a thing, I got disgustingly sick because a passenger I picked up at the airport coughed and sniffed in my car without covering his mouth and was clearly sick (nasty mf). I missed 3 weeks of work at my regular job on top of my Uber income. It was misearble. I had snot and lung/sinus butter pouring from every opening in my face like a faucet and could barely breathe or sleep. FOR 3 WEEKS. I knew I was gonna choke to death on it in my sleep. Fast forward to the pandemic a couple months later, I hated the mask mandate but I wore it with no problem because I knew how it felt to be attacked by some stranger's nasty ass misery-inducing germs- ick!! Just thinking about it gives me the heebeejeebies. Anyway, this is why I didn't make it past your opening sentence.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Something like "Covid Welcomed Here?"


🤣😭😭 exactly


----------



## Dev10 (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Only and only follow what your state government asks you to follow……..rest are just a noise……ignore them


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

From Uber (link at the bottom):

_As of April 19th, 2022, drivers, couriers and riders will not have to wear masks and riders will not have to ride in the backseat when using Uber, unless required by local authorities.

The CDC still recommends that people wear masks on transit. We’ve reminded riders that many people may feel safer wearing a mask, to sit in the back unless they need the additional space, and to respect your preferences. 

You may have questions about what this change means for you, so we’ve put together an FAQ below to help answer them._





https://www.uber.com/en-US/blog/changes-to-mask-requirements-and-covid-19-policies/


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> Never wearing a mask again, unless uber requires it😊 2 years was quite enough...


If U/L requires a mask, I won't drive. SImple as that.


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

If I was worried about Covid I wouldn't drive. I pick up people who have been downtown unmasked all night.


----------



## Loaded Diaper (8 mo ago)

After an hour of normal wear, your mask retains more germs than dirty underwear. Bacteria, viruses, mucus, you name it. You actually do more harm than good to yourself with a mask.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I haven't come across this situation, at least up till now.

Theoretically speaking, if it were to happen I would matter of factly tell them that I do not have a mask on hand as it's no longer required. I would then suggest if it makes them that uncomfortable they may cancel the ride and wait for another driver.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


Yeah because I had breakthrough covid and unfortunately had to go out looking like a person from Walmart and pajama bottoms and a sweatshirt and didn't want to expose anyone. I should have used one of my shopping delivery services but I wasn't thinking clearly so it might be for your protection too and I prefer getting my medical advice from doctors although not the currently screwed up CDC, then politicians. What was funny is that I had a nice driver, probably in his forties or fifties, and he was masked no questions asked. I did warn him before I got in the car but I was double masked, one a kn95 and he opened up his sunroof so plenty of air flow but again I prefer getting medical information from actual doctors and stats which you can get from The Weather Channel app then politicians are company owners. Again excuse my grammatical errors I'm just going to put the phone down I have to switch to one of my other ones because this one is definitely on its way out.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Ill cede more control is they pay me.


Show us your degree in epidemiology and Immunology because there's an incubation. And you don't know if they've been exposed so stop being a Maga. I would have gladly taken my mask off and if you got my breakthrough well too bad for you, you my breakthrough , believe me breakthroughs are nothing to screw with if that's the mentality you want to go potential carrier exposed to gazillion people every day if you're a good driver. Heck I even remember when scabies went around Uber and people weren't telling the drivers going to and from urgent cares and ERs. So you do you and pay the consequences with your tunnel vision plus don't forget some people have cancer treatment and some people have immune disorders so I want trust you to drive because obviously you can't logic


#1husler said:


> Most of my pax just keep wearing it even after I inform them that the max mandate expired a week ago...some feel compelled to offer up a "reason" for continuing to mask (ie, "I have to wear it at work", "Im now so used to it so....", "its safer for us [you and I] to keep wear it"), I get the occasional filler phase "oh, ok", others just stare blankly at me in silence and confusion, and there are those who ignore me (in 1 ear/out the other).


People LOVE manspaining. Maybe you should try just driving, playing soft music, paying for satellite and asking if they prefer music and what station and leaving news and politics out of it because most of us are sick of it especially when we're mansplained. You know the same way you probably hate backseat drivers times 10?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Dude, learn to write in paragraphs. Please.


----------



## SteveMuzik (Oct 2, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I’m not wearing a mask anymore. If their mask protects them as much as they think it does, it shouldn’t matter if I wear mine or not. I would wear one if a pax asked me to, but so far that hasn’t happened.


Masks are effective at reducing the spread of Covid. It's been studied for over two years and that's the scientific consensus. You're free to disagree with scientists' conclusions, but you're wrong.

Masks protect both riders and passengers. You're not required to wear a mask, but you come into close contact with strangers every day. Regardless of what passengers do, you're risking your life by not wearing a mask.

Are you vaccinated?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveMuzik said:


> Masks are effective at reducing the spread of Covid. It's been studied for over two years and that's the scientific consensus. You're free to disagree with scientists' conclusions, but you're wrong.
> 
> Masks protect both riders and passengers. You're not required to wear a mask, but you come into close contact with strangers every day. Regardless of what passengers do, you're risking your life by not wearing a mask.
> 
> Are you vaccinated?


That’s none of your business. And Covid doesn’t scare me.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If pax mask, then should I mask too?
> 
> I ask because...
> 
> ...


If a passenger has a mask when they get in the car, its not my responsibility or business to tell them they dont have to. I assume they know this, and choose to wear one.


----------

